# JacK Daniels Rub?!?!



## the smoke break (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello everyone....new member, and loving the site. Hoping to learn and share on here! My question is, although I'm a fan of making my own sauces and rubs, occasionally I do venture out and test commercial products to sample what else is there. Recently, I found a box set of Jack Daniels products.... wood chips, rub, and a nifty apron to wear. Lol. I didn't expect too much, but found that the pork rub was really pretty good. Does anyone know the recipe for this...I'd love to tinker with it a bit and refine it a little more to my tastes. Thanks!


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 10, 2013)

Howdy....noticed that this is your first post here.  Would you mind popping over to Roll Call and introduce yourself?

You can find tons of recipes here too.  

Kat


----------



## the smoke break (Sep 12, 2013)

Finished the Roll Call.


----------



## scootermagoo (Sep 12, 2013)

I would venture to guess there is nothing special about the rub.  I am assuming it is red in color?

Just for your information, I used the recipe for Bilbo's rub and the ribs turned out awesome.  Great flavor profile, although I did tweak the recipe just a bit; I halved the salt and added a little of this and a little of that.  Here is a link to the recipe: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/77564/billbos-world-famous-dry-rub-bbq-sauce-recipes.   My wife said that the ribs were the best I have made so far as far as flavor.  I have used famous Dave's rib rub, along with more brown sugar, up until this point, but I didn't really like the celery seed in it, so I ventured out and made my own rub. My wife also said that the Famous Dave's had a weird kick in the end, and I agree.  Maybe too much cayenne pepper?  I don't know.  Either way, Bilbo's was perfect.


----------



## the smoke break (Sep 12, 2013)

Scooter... Yeah, it is red in color. Lol. Checked out the link....thanks. Will definitely try that out, for sure.


----------

